# Concrete floor solutions in stalls.



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I am moving my horses to a new barn at the end of the month...well, in 3 days. Very last minute but it's a good opportunity for me. My horses will have constant turn out with the option of going into the barn. Inside the barn are 2 stalls set up primarily for feeding and getting in from the weather. The stalls have concrete floors though. Now, before going any further, I already purchased rubber mats but they will not be delivered for two weeks, so I would like to know how to set up these stalls in the meantime.

The stalls are 14x16. Very large for my two little quarter horses. Like I said before, they won't be stalled much, just for feeding and as a run in during weather. I was thinking of putting a layer of thick straw down, and then putting a thick layer of pine shavings down. I do have an old girl (26 years old) and she likes to lay down more than my other one. I just want a nice, comfortable surface for them. Do you think that would be enough padding for them? What about the heat? I live in Indy where it's very humid right about now. There will be ventilation and fans in the stall area, just not sure if that straw will retain a lot of heat or not.

So, any thoughts? What are some of your solutions for concrete floors without mats?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can they be left out until you get the rubber mats in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

^second that.

Straw seems to get dirtier faster and I'd be afraid you'd have a big mess in the stall. If your horse is like mine, the nice layers would be one big mixed mess within a day!  

If waiting for mats isn't an option, I'd go for super thick shavings without the straw.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Unless you're predicting bad weather before you get the stall mats, I'd just leave them out and leave the stalls bare (to discourage them from hanging out inside). If they have to come in for feeding or because it's the only shade, then I'd just put down a normal layer of shavings to absorb any urine, but again, not enough to encourage them to lay down inside until you've got the mats in place. Nothing wrong with them being outside ponies for a couple of weeks, sleeping in the field is about as natural as it gets for a horse.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Can they be left out until you get the rubber mats in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They can be kept out. I would like to give them the option of going in when they want to though. 

I kinda like the option of keeping the floors bare to deter them from STAYING in there. Never really thought about that...

I don't plan on stalling them ever, unless in the winter. Last winter got extremely cold and my old girl doesn't do to well anymore in those types of temps.


----------

